# please lady ur opinion very important



## lost in translaion (Aug 8, 2011)

Lets make it short.
My wife and I we have been a part for a year because of immigration , we ll meet next month.

During this year we had fights a lot, we never fight when we were together , I admit I made a lot of mistakes.

My wife had an emotional affair , and that made more fights.

Now my wife said she does not love me, but I do love her, and she want to try ,

she scared according to her best friend that we will not be as before because of all fight and affair.

she does not talk to me at all now, she said she is stress, and cannot think clear.

I do not bug her but just send Hi between time to time, and letters that I love her and need her next to me.

Question is that :_ How to make my wife her anger and scared from future goes a way, and how to make her contact to me as before to build basic to our rebuild married

I do love my wife a lot, and I am willing to work in our married but she seems almost give up. what to do to save my family.

Thanks


----------



## roamingmind (Jul 20, 2011)

Tell her you love her and you want to be with her;
Tell her you are going to work on your issues to be a better person and husband. 
Tell her you hope she can work with you on your relationship.
Tell her you will wait for her for ...(set a time period of you own) and after that you will move on. 
And tell her you will not initiate any contact with her until she clears up her mind and contact you. and DO SO. Stop sending any texts or letters or gifts or flowers until you hear from her. 

Then focus on yourself, your job, your hobbies. Begging and pesting her only pushes her away. The only way to win her back is to let her go.


----------

